# حصرياا صور دير الانبا بلامون



## ohh (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور دى مش هتلاقيها فى حته تانى الا منتدى الانبا بلامون​للتعرف اكثر على الدير اضغط هنا وللمزيد من الصور ايضا





























لوعجبتكم الصور اضف رد او ادخل على السيت وكمل بئيت الصور​


----------



## vetaa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكل الدير جمييييييل*
*وشكله اثرى كمان وقديم*
*والاديره الاثريه بتبقى جذابه وجميله*

*ميرسى ليك يا ohh*
*بس هو اسمك غريب شويه*


----------



## ohh (21 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *شكل الدير جمييييييل*
> *وشكله اثرى كمان وقديم*
> *والاديره الاثريه بتبقى جذابه وجميله*
> 
> ...





شكرا على مرورك 

وشكرا ايضا على تعقيبك على الاسم لاكن ده اسمى فى حوالى 100 منتدى قبل كده 

اصلى عجبنى ^^


----------



## ohh (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اهه يا جماعه الموضوع مش عجبكم ولا اهه ؟؟ 

مقيش ولا رد !!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا سمعت عنه قبل كده

بس مروحتوش خالص

شكله جميل واثري 

ربنا يحافظ عليه

مرسي ليك ohh​*


----------



## ohh (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا سمعت عنه قبل كده
> 
> بس مروحتوش خالص
> 
> ...




شكرا على ردك ياجميل  

ولو عايز معلومات اكتر اضغط هنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

صوره جميله اوووووووى 

بركه صلوات الانبا بلامون فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ohh (22 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صوره جميله اوووووووى
> 
> بركه صلوات الانبا بلامون فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> ...






شكرا على ردك وانا اتمنى ان الدير يبقى مشهور بالنسبه الى كل المسيحيين ​
لان الدير ده اسرى وكبير والوحيد اللى فى العالم​
و لو حد عايز يعرف اكتر عن الدير يضغط هنا ^^​


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*



 والوحيد اللى فى العالم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*الوحيد فى العالم !!!!!!!*
*برجاء التوضيح*


----------



## ohh (22 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكل الدير جميل جدا واثرى فعلا
ميرسى ليك على الصور ​


----------



## ohh (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> شكل الدير جميل جدا واثرى فعلا
> ميرسى ليك على الصور ​





الله يخليكى بس ده لعلمك جزء صغير من الدير وياريت لو تتابعى الموقع لاننا بنحاول نضيف كل يوم الاجمل والحصريا 



​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا اوه
وعلى فكرة انا روحت الدير دا كتير خالص  قبل كدة
وبجد يا جماعة دير حلو خالص


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور جميله جدا*

*بس هو موجود فن الدير ده ؟*


----------



## ohh (24 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *صور جميله جدا*
> 
> *بس هو موجود فن الدير ده ؟*




الدير ده موجود فى محافظه قنا مركز نجع حمادى قريه قصر الصياد


نتمونى من الكل زياره هذا الدير​


----------



## ohh (24 نوفمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا اوه
> وعلى فكرة انا روحت الدير دا كتير خالص  قبل كدة
> وبجد يا جماعة دير حلو خالص





شكرا جدا على ردك الممتاز ده 

 ويارب لو كل العالم يجيه ^^ 

اصلى انا بحبه اوى​


----------



## Forever78 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك ohh*​


----------



## ohhhh (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرا على الصور الجميله
وعلى العمل الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ohh  صور جميله جدا
وشكل الدير جميل جدا
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله اوى


----------



## ohh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صور جميله اوى


  شكراا على مرورك وردك واتمنى انى اى حد بشوف الصور دهه يدخل على الموقع علشان يشوف اكتر​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ohh (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## marcoss (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اية ياجماعة محدش بيدخل المنتدى ده تبع دير الانبا بلامون بمحافظة قنا مركز نجع حمادى قرية القصر الصياد ده الوحيد فى العالم ادخل المنتدي دة لونفسك تاخذ بركة وتشوف صور كتيرة عن الدير وتعرف اداية عندنا اديرة جميلة واثارية بشكل دة اتمنى انكم تدخلو المنتدي وتشوف الدير


----------



## marcoss (8 فبراير 2009)

ohh قال:


> شكرا علي تعب محبتكم


امين


----------



## marcoss (9 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا سمعت عنه قبل كده
> 
> بس مروحتوش خالص
> 
> ...


بس جميل


----------



## SALVATION (9 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلات صاحب الدير تكون معنا
امين
مشكور كتييير للصور وميرسى كتييير لتوضيحك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## marcoss (9 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلات صاحب الدير تكون معنا
> امين
> مشكور كتييير للصور وميرسى كتييير لتوضيحك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_




شكراااا 

الله يبارك حياتكم


----------



## marcoss (13 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## marcoss (13 فبراير 2009)

ohh قال:


> شكرا على ردك وانا اتمنى ان الدير يبقى مشهور بالنسبه الى كل المسيحيين ​
> لان الدير ده اسرى وكبير والوحيد اللى فى العالم​
> و لو حد عايز يعرف اكتر عن الدير يضغط هنا ^^​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## st-blamon.cn (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mena601 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرررر علي صور للدير


----------



## ohh (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررررا على ردودكم الجميله ونشكر الرب والقديس العظيم الانبا بلامون السائح على تسهيل العمل الصعب التى طال اكثر من شهور فى العمل داخل الدير والاعمال التى قامه بها خدام الكنيسه وانشاء موقع للقديس العظيم الانبا بلامون  ..ولسه بشافعة الانبا بلامون ..........................الاعمال جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايه 
السلام يكون معكم باسم المسيح


----------



## ohh (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الردود احبائى


----------

